# Body bolt torque spec



## Shadetree Racing (Apr 15, 2015)

Hello all,
i have a 69 GTO convertible that I've just replaced the body bushings with a stock set from resto parts/ OPG, i was ablate remove all but 2 bushing bolts that required meet cut the old cage nut out. I've replaced the cage nuts and have all the bolts back in torqued at a nominal 25 ftlb, but i have not found what the recommended torque is for them. the assembly manual for 69 says 25-45 ftlbs but I've found nothing more specific than that.
info greatly appreciated.


----------



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

It seems somewhere it was discussed to be 40 ft. lbs.


----------

